# Bearer of bad news



## mmcmdl (Dec 30, 2020)

Don't shoot me , I'm only the messenger . We'll be starting off the new year with no dock lights and a blown planetary gearbox on one of our large mixers that we need to inspect our filters . Oh wait , this is still 2020 . I guess we can expect these things for just 1 more day .  What a year it has been .


----------



## Jim F (Dec 31, 2020)

It could be worse........


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 31, 2020)

Jim F said:


> It could be worse........



Yes it could . We have alot going on around here lately , so I'm sure it *WILL* get worse .


----------



## hman (Dec 31, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> Don't shoot me , I'm only the messenger


No need for any of us to get bent out of shape - we ain't the ones who get to fix it  
Sincere best wishes for a much better year to come!


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 31, 2020)

hman said:


> Sincere best wishes for a much better year to come!



I sure hope so , I just need to get out and retire .


----------



## fixit (Dec 31, 2020)

totally understand ........... before I got sick I worked 5 years without ONE day off


----------



## cathead (Dec 31, 2020)

My grandmother used to say:  Cheer up, things could be worse so.... I cheered up and sure enough things GOT WORSE!


----------

